# female cat in heat need male cat



## mala_ola_324 (Dec 2, 2004)

My female cat is in heat right now and im searching for a male cat for her to have kittens with before we clean her out. the only problem is all my friends that have male cats seem to be fixed. shes a american bobtail, shes 1 yr old and shes extremly friendly. i live in chicago illinois if anyone is interested. write back or email me at [email protected]


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Mala, 

I understand your urge to have cute cuddly kittens to play with, but I really don't think you should scout out a mate for your cat just because she's in heat. The best thing you can do for her is get her spayed and relieve her from going through another heat cycle. Be glad that your friends all have their male cats fixed, that means you have caring and responsible pet owner friends! 

I too am in Chicago and I know that the city is FULL to the max with homeless baby kittens, it wouldn't make sense to add any more to the population. If you have friends that would like to adopt a kitten I can suggest some places locally.

Please let me know! :wink:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Two words: *bad idea*. Here are a couple threads that have already covered this subject:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11363

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=8496

P.S. That cat in my avatar was a pregnant cat I found in a parking lot. I looooove my kittens. I would never, *never* intentionally get a cat pregnant. It is an astounding amount of time, money, time, work, time () and commitment.


----------



## mala_ola_324 (Dec 2, 2004)

um i dont understand why you guys just start up dissing people about how many animals are homeless we seem to be all aware, 

first off i happen to take many cats off the streets so im not in the category of throwing out animals or anything like that......and second i am not breeding my cat in order to sell them or give them away. i believe that is ridicules! i am happy and willing to take care of them, and i am aware of all the responsibilities come with new born kittens and how much money is involved 
thanxs for your help


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I dont think anyone is dissing you. They just see so many dogs and cats that are put to sleep every year and if youd like some kittens why not adopt! Rescue one from inevible PTS if a home is not found is more the sentiment here. Wed be excited to see ones you have adopted!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

If you take in many needy animals, then you should know how many do not receive homes. Why bring more into the world when your cat will be healthier and happier as a spayed girl, and when there are many cats and kittens dying in shelters and on the streets? If you are already a good samaritan in this way...then you already know this. No one said you were going to throw them away -- but there are plenty of perfectly good kittens alREADY in this world who are homeless. Why not take them instead? 

I'm sure you already know the ill effects of getting your cat pregnant -- and what could happen if there are complications with her or the babies. We have plenty of stories here on this board of people taking in pregnant cats, or having their cats get pregnant, that didn't end well. One girl had a beautiful purebred cat, who ended up dying due to complications with the pregnancy. She seemed perfectly healthy and happy before that. Another here took in a pregnant foster and only 2 of the kittens survived. There is no need to take these risks with your cat, and if you love her I hope you'll consider what this will put her through.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I will move this to the Breeding Forum for you.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm gonna lock this thread since these kinds of discussions are endless. There are other threads to read if you're interested in why people here don't like the idea of "breeding for the sake of breeding" mala_ola_324.


----------

